# Going to try Mild IVF at 41 after 2 years TTC



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I've just joined FF and already posted on the New Starters message board, but wanted to post here too to try and find anyone in a similar situation.  I've been feeling very much on my own as I don't know anyone else who is going through the same thing.  It's a relief to read the message boards and realise that so many of you will understand how I'm feeling.  Hopefully I can also offer some support to others out there.

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for over 2 years.  We have had all the tests and they show that we are both fine, except that my FSH has been measured at 8 and 17 at different times.  I'm 41 so that's no surprise really.  I have to admit that I never thought we would have problems conceiving, we are both fit and well and I have regular periods and have never had any medical problems.  We eat well, exercise a lot, take vitamins, etc so we try to do all the stuff that is recommended.

I also have to admit that my husband wants children very much more than I do.  Don't get me wrong, if it had happened naturally I would have been delighted to be a mum, but I really hate the idea of any kind of drugs or interference.  Ok, so I know I'm being a wimp and thousands of women have been through this before me, but I can't help how I feel.  If my husband didn't want this so much I would just accept that we couldn't have a baby and wouldn't go through IVF.  He is not putting any pressure on me at all, but I keep thinking: what if it were me that wanted something so much and he was the only one that could do it, how would I feel if he refused?

So yesterday I booked my appointment at Guys to start our first IVF treatment cycle and I am absolutely terrified at the thought of it.  I have quite a demanding job so I have no idea how I'm going to cope if the drugs have side effects.  As I was so worried about it I also asked Guys if they would consider mild IVF for us instead, and today they have replied and said that as long as I understand that they don't recommend it as the results are not good, they would be happy to support me if I want to try it.  I am SO relieved!  So now I need to sort out my appointments etc.

So I was wondering if anyone else has tried this and what kind of results you got.  If this doesn't work for us I will reconsider full IVF, but I am not keen on the idea at all.  Please keep fingers and toes crossed for us, I want so much for this to work and to see my husband hold his baby, it breaks my heart to see his disappointment all the time.

Thank you to anyone taking the time to read this.  Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Troll,

I am no expert, but I have some experience of IVF and after my miscarriage (in June) I went to a clinic in Athens and they suggested I try natural IVF as I didn't respond well to the IVF drugs anyway.  After I had a Hidden C test, th consultant in Athens then suggested I try natural IUI.  Have you thought about that before you try IVF?  

Obviously your DH's sperm would need to meet certain standards (I have no idea what they are, but you could easily find out on FF) and you may need to get your tubes checked.

Apologies if you have already thought about all this, it's just that it seems to me that a lot of clinics push 40 somethings straight onto IVF, when I have seen success for IUI's recently in that age range, plus if you look on the poor responders thread (usually those with high FSH) you will see that c50% of those BFPs have happened naturally and natural IUI is the nearest thing to trying naturally.

Anyway, babbling a bit now, but didn't want to read and run.

I wish you all the luck in the world whatever you do       

Take care
GIA tooxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi GIAToo,

Thank you very much for the advice!  I will discuss the IUI option when I see the consultant on 13th October and see what they say, you're so right that it's definitely much less intrusive than IVF and may be the better opton for us with my high FSH levels.  My hubby has normal sperm so we may well be ok and meet the criteria.

I'm so sorry to hear about your mc   but you still seem so strong and positive, I will pray that it all works out for you xx


----------



## nellvans (Apr 13, 2009)

Troll - 


What news after your consult on the 13th? I'm in a similar position to you and wondering whether to try a cycle or 2 of mild/natural ivf before moving to donor egg. Been looking at the info on the Create health site and thinking of going to their open day in November. 


Like you I really don't like the idea of all the drugs in conventional IVF. 


nellie


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry for such a late reply!  Things have just got in the way and I haven't had any time to log on.  I'm doing this at work today which is a bit naughty  

GiaToo, I spoke to the consultant about IUI and she said that for people like M (my hubby) and me who are otherwise all ok, IUI is no more successful than just having sex, so there's no point trying it.  So we're back to the IVF.  She kept stressing that the success rates for mild IVF are not great, but M and I have talked this over about a million times and we're happy to take that risk.

So I started my Gonal-f injections 5 days ago and went for a scan this morning.  It looks as though only one ovary is responding, the other one has decided not to bother (I know how it feels, I have days like that  ).  With the one that is awake the follicles aren't big enough yet so I have to go back for another scan on Thursday.

Ok whinge coming up so look away if you don't want to hear it!  Unfortunately I haven't been feeling great since I started the injections.  I kept being told the low dose drugs are very well tolerated, but I've been feeling quite tired and not sleeping well, not sure if that's the drugs or just all in my head!  I'm supposed to be working on a project at the moment and it was quite funny looking at the project plan yesterday as it just wasn't making any sense.  I cycled to work yesterday and it felt like really hard work.  And my workout at the gym this morning was also a bit of a struggle.  The trainer kept telling me off for being rubbish, but I was worried about pushing myself too hard as I've been a bit lightheaded.  On top of all that M is also EXTREMELY busy with work and is doing a lot of weekends and late nights, so I can't whinge at him either as he's got a lot going on too.  God, I sound like such a whingy cow, honestly I'm not usually this bad!  And actually, I'm feeling a bit better this afternoon.

Anyhoo, I'll keep on and see how it goes.  Nellie, I will try to post regular updates so you know how it's going, and if I can help with anything at all feel free to get in touch.  My treatment is being done at Guys and they have been great so far.  Let me know what you decide to do.

All the best x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Troll,

Thanks for the update.  You whinge away girl, that's what we're here for!    I think that going through IVF is extremely stressful (more than we realise at times) so I'm not surprised you're not sleeping well, feeling tired etc etc.  

Personally I disagree with what the consultant said about IUI, just my personal opinion!  I am getting very cynical about IVF "experts", especially the ones in this country who are raking in the big bucks! There are so few statistics on IUI for over 40s 'cos they all push women into IVF   

AFM - I have finally made a decision and I am going to Reprofit for a mini IVF in December    If that fails I will move on to DE and I already have a slot for that in May 2011.  That's the plan.......  

Good luck with this cycle and keep us posted.  Take care and don't be too hard on yourself    
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Me again  

Just wanted to post another update as promised.  Had my second scan today and I have 2 follicles growing nicely on my left ovary and one small one.  The right one has woken up a bit, but the follicle is too small so it won't be any use.  So we could potentially get 2 eggs, which isn't very much, but hey it just takes one right?    I have to go back for another scan on Saturday and if that's ok I will have egg collection on Monday or Tuesday.  The nurse today said that I had responded well considering I'm on such a low dose of the drugs, so I guess that's encouraging.

I'm feeling ok.  I think I had wound myself up so much about the drugs that I was making myself feel rubbish, so I wasn't sleeping well and then being really tired made it all harder to deal with.. blah blah.  Anyway, I'm bored with my own whinging, so I've decided to "suck it up" (as my gym buddies would say!) and stop being such a wuss about this whole thing.  The last couple of days have been ok, work is busy but manageable, my gym workouts have improved considerably (the trainer isn't yelling at me anymore) and I'm feeling quite calm about the whole thing.  I'm still praying that it works out ok, but I'm prepared for the fact that it may not, and I'll deal with whatever happens from here on.

So only positive thoughts from now on      
Feel free to throw something at me if I start whinging again  

GIA Too, thank you for the hugs!  Please keep me updated, I'd love to hear how you get on with the mini IVF.  I have read some of your diary and I am in awe of your determination and the strength it takes to carry on with this.  Sending you lots of love and luck xxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Troll,

2 eggs would be brilliant!   I only got one follie on the max dose of drugs last time! 

I'm glad that you're feeling more positive - well done on the gym sessions - I'm in awe of anyone who does that much exercise!!   

Please keep posting and Take care   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Ooops!  The positive thoughts lasted until about 7pm when M got home and said something that annoyed me, at which point I gave him hell for all the sh*t that I was having to go through so he can have a baby.  Not good  .  Anyhoo, he was very good, he is being EXTRA nice to me at the moment (last weekend I spent rather a lot of money on a new jumper and he didn't say anything, usually I would have been told to stop spending all our money on useless rubbish  ).

We sorted it out though and we're back to normal this morning.  We drove in together, I'm at work typing this just before I head off to do my gym workout, and he's gone to work.  I think we both work too hard!  

Right, back to positive thoughts!!!!!       

Have a good day xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Had my 3rd scan today.  Have 2 lovely follies on left, and EC is scheduled for Tuesday morning.  Now I just need 2 happy eggs (like the advert on the radio)  

I'm scared but also a bit excited.  Eeeek!

Fingers crossed    

GIAToo, the gym stuff keeps me sane, poor M gets enough grief from me as it is, imagine what I'd be like if I didn't vent all that frustration at the gym   xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Oooh, looking goood and good luck for Tuesday          
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi GIAToo, we just got back from hospital and unfortunately they didn't get any eggs  

I am ok, really sad for M though, he was so disappointed when they told us.  They gave us the news expecting me to be upset but no one thought how much it would affect him.  I really hate seeing his disappointment, that upsets me more than anything else  

But we will be ok, we are good together and strong enough to get through this.  We'll go for a consultation next week to find out what happened and where we go from here.  There is still hope for us and someohow we will get our Troll baby  

'll keep you posted hun.  Hope things are ok with you   xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh No - I'm so sorry       I suppose it is a risk isn't it, but I still don't understand it myself.

I'll be interested to see what they say at your f/u.  I'm off to Reprofit at the end of the month for my mild IVF.

What did they give you to stop ovulation, was it cetrocide?

Take care and look after eachother     
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

GIAToo, thank you so much for the hugs!

I don't understand it either, if we had 2 good follies, where did the eggs go??  
I'm looking forward to the consultation so I can find out what happened and what we do next.  I'll let you know.

Yep, I had Cetrotide to sop ovulation.  How do they decide who has which drugs?  There seem to be so many options.

I'm really interested to hear how you get on at Reprofit, please let me know.

You take care too hun, and give me a shout if you ever feel like a good gym workout  

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nellvans (Apr 13, 2009)

Troll - sorry to hear your news.


Take care.


nellie


----------



## Bambina (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Troll,

Have just read your posts with interest (as I had never heard of mild IVF) but am sorry to hear that your follies didn't hatch any eggs....this time. Stay positive though hun.

GIAToo - good luck with your journey too !

Bambina xx


----------

